# Erie Chrome is on!



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Went up last Sunday for 3 hours and got into several fish. Caddis with some sparkle and flash, stones, and pheasant tails seemed to be getting the attention of the fish. Landed this bad boy on a 6 wt driftin a caddis under indicator. It was nice to hear the tibor drag sing...that doesn't happen often enough around central ohio. Bogagrip ~10#

Happy Fishing!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I know this guy...

Nice fish pete  you're gonna have to take me up there and show me how steel is done  Trade ya big ole browns for steel


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice job!! and a good looking fish!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.....................................................


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice fish. Been in the stream for a while being that green. Great color.


----------



## Pierre FFF (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice very nice fish, I really hope I'll have the opportunity to try steelhead fly fishing . But as a stupid french guy, I don't know where, when and how. 



Pierre


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

great steelie.
Cant wait to go to fairport. I want a steelie.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice......... I so do not want be in the office any longer...

Framl


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Ah...my favorite time of the year...the beginning of steelhead season.


----------

